# Esperanto: clothes



## Boljon

I want to know the Espranto words for many kinds of clothes but I haven't found some of them, for example, how do we say "jeans" "T-shirt" and "cardigan" in Espranto?


----------



## Aleco

Some

Shirt = ĉemizo
Skirt = jupo
Dress = robo
Jeans = pantalupo
Shoe - ŝuo
Jacket = jako
Cap = ĉapo
Sock = ŝtrumpo
Underpants = kalsoneto
Necklace = ĉeno


----------



## Boljon

Thank you so much for your answer.

For "sock", I have a question:
Does "ŝtrumpo" mean "sock" or "stocking"? In my dictionary, there are both, then which is correct? Is there a word "ŝtrumpeto" for not "stocking" but "sock"?

And, can I say "tis^irt" for "T-shirt" or there is a word for that?

I found in my dictionary "cardigan" is like "svetero", is there "kardigano" in Esperanto?


----------



## Aleco

Sweater: ĵerzo
My dictionary says this for sock: (duon)ŝtrumpo
and just ŝtrumpo for stocking


----------



## Nizo

jeans = _ĝinzo, ĵinso_
t-shirt = _t-ĉemizo, to-ĉemizo_
cardigan = _svetero_ (there’s no fixed word for cardigan; one source calls it an _apertosvetero_, but I'm not sure many Esperantists would know what that means; another gives _kardigano_; best to just use _svetero_)


----------

